# I have no idea how this happened...



## bigeazzy33 (Apr 6, 2008)

I smoked it and had a longest ash contest with clavery88 and he said well why dont we try to stand it. I was like "whats a stand?"... Clay explained and I let him do it because he said he'd done it before. So he made my RyJ erect just like that magic pill would, and it was awsome. i had never seen it before... so then a sight breeze came before he could take the second pic and it leaned over... we kinda held our breath and it stuck like that. It eventually fell over but not before we got more pics... Those of you who know... The people and RyJ must know how to "lean with it, rock with it (snap)".


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

gah... now I have that freaking song stuck in my head because... "I lean like a cholo" 


(can we get recent popular music quotes in every comment here? Thanks!)

Awesome ash stand there. I've never seen one quite like that.


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow, that looks awesome. What vitola was that? I've got two Reserva Real coronas sitting that have been sitting in a tupperdor for a few months now, maybe they'll pull the same stunts.



CHRIS7891011 said:


> (can we get recent popular music quotes in every comment here? Thanks!)


I said what what... in the butt. 






Hilarious. Butters rocks.


----------



## bigeazzy33 (Apr 6, 2008)

thats is the dumbest video ive ever seen


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm Magic (evil magician laugh)... No you just have to hold your mouth right.


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

I dont know what Vitola it is but I can prolly find out for you if you reall wanna know. I dont think elliot knows either.


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

bigeazzy33 said:


> thats is the dumbest video ive ever seen


HAH. Have you seen the original video? Samwell?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I guess that wire sticking out of the foot and in between the wood slates of the table didn't help LOL. Hell I could tell from where it was sitting on the table before I saw the last pic! Come on Clay you can do better than that!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> gah... now I have that freaking song stuck in my head because... "I lean like a cholo"
> 
> (can we get recent popular music quotes in every comment here? Thanks!)
> 
> Awesome ash stand there. I've never seen one quite like that.


I've got some baggy sweat pants!

Oh God, did I really just do that? Please forigive me...


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks like it could be an ad for a Italy Cigar event, Leaning Tower thing you know.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Good thing you had your camera handy or no one would have believed the story.

"And can you hear the sound of hysteria?" :arghhhh:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

It's the photo of Oswald all over again where he is standing outside his center of gravity holding a gun!!!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice pics.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great ash. nice pics


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey--
Did you hold the camera at an angle-


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

still looks cool.:biggrin:


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> I guess that wire sticking out of the foot and in between the wood slates of the table didn't help LOL. Hell I could tell from where it was sitting on the table before I saw the last pic! Come on Clay you can do better than that!


Yep, I saw the wire too. It is a nice picture though it has been artifcally ereceted.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

thats a pretty original stand...nice


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

i say its magic
good going though


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Your finger must have been ready on the camera trigger, eh?!


----------



## jbustman (May 11, 2007)

cool picture, but way to eff up my "throw a fake long ash picture on the board" idea up. And you did it without me there! That's it, all my ideas are being copywrited before I tell them to you!



:warning to the board: clavery88 is an idea stealer, and a credit taker! LOL


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

stig said:


> HAH. Have you seen the original video? Samwell?


Most ridiculous video ever. It made me so uncomfortable lol


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

jbustman said:


> cool picture, but way to eff up my "throw a fake long ash picture on the board" idea up. And you did it without me there! That's it, all my ideas are being copywrited before I tell them to you!
> 
> :warning to the board: clavery88 is an idea stealer, and a credit taker! LOL


well we'll do it again just for you... :imconfused: dont cry joel


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

boxer757 said:


> Most ridiculous video ever. It made me so uncomfortable lol


Haha, that's why it's so awesome.


----------



## jbustman (May 11, 2007)

Clavery88 said:


> well we'll do it again just for you... :imconfused: dont cry joel


the feast is rune'd!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice ash!


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

Looks like The Leaning Tower Of Pisa. Real nice.


----------

